# Certified Credentialer



## msncoder (Sep 14, 2011)

We have a certified credentialer available for remote/contract work. She has been with her current employer for 14 years however they have decided to shut down due to insurance budget cuts. I will forward her resume' to anyone who is interested!


----------

